# Casting from surf or a kayak?



## cole tarnok (Aug 19, 2008)

I am pretty new to Shark fishing on the panhandle and am wondering if most of you guys catching nice sharks are casting from the surf or from a kayak. I am also wondering how far out does your line need to get out to get to the fish? I have heard that the best luck comes from past the second sandbar, but typically how far out is that? Im sorry for the newbie questions but just am curious.....

Thanks, Cole tarnok


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

I think most folks either float their bait out on a baloon (tied to the main line) when the wind is out of the north to blow it out there, or use a kayak to paddle the bait out past the second sand bar. I've seen a battery powered air compressor used as a bait launcher to get it out there also (that was p retty cool). I've also seen some folks walk it out but that seems pretty risky walking a big chunk of bloody bait out in the dark (most folks I see shark fish at night). Distance to the 2nd sandbar varies but it's longer than most folks can cast - I guess there's a few surf fishing regulars that can get out there with a big surf rod butnot with a long steel leader and a sizeable chunk of meat on it.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

I saw a shark next to where we were standing on a sand barfriday on the beach in 2-3 feet of water! Was 4 or 5 feet long.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

A few weeks ago, East of Portofino, my wife was wade casting off a spit in less than knee deep water, maybe 50' from shore. A 3'-4'er cruised BETWEEN her and shore! Granted it was small, but it was the first one she ever saw. I thought she had big eyes before.....HAHA! Wish I had the camera ready!


----------



## booyahfishing (Jul 8, 2008)

when me and my buddies go out, we don't have a kayak or anything, so we have to cast out. We wade out to where we feel comfortable and then cast from that point. We are usually 50 feet or so out, in knee to waist deep water. We have had much success catching 4-5 footers doing that method. It is probably safer to kayak out since most of this is done at night, but it is a bit of a rush(stupid) to not be able to see all around ya.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

> *true-king (10/14/2008)*I saw a shark next to where we were standing on a sand barfriday on the beach in 2-3 feet of water! Was 4 or 5 feet long.


Yeah - last year I saw a hugh hamerhead within spitting distance of shore in Navarre one afternoon. It cruised through the swmming area in the county park about 4 times before heading on. Most posts I read of folks shark fishing from the shore are at night though and they are getting their baits pretty far out there. It'd be interesting to hear people's experiences with shark hookups close in and far away. I wonder how muchof a difference it makes from an odds standpoint.


----------



## Sharker (Aug 6, 2008)

It varies daily and nightly with conditions. I usually have a spread, some casted baits, some deployed by kayak in the first gut and some past the second sandbar. Usually one position will be more productive then the others and you can concentrate your efforts there. When conditions change i.e. nightfall, wind shift that position may shift closer or farther. There are also days when it doesn't seem to matter and equal numbers of shark come from all distances.

Lately more sharks have been coming off casted baits than anything, either throwing from shore into the wade gut or wading out and throwing into the first gut.

Many people overlook areas close to shore, farther is not always better. Shallow dingy and turbulent water give sharks the advantage over prey. I've pulled 9 footers out of the wade gut when baits deployed past the second bar don't turn a click. Other days they are only past last bar.


----------



## Sharker (Aug 6, 2008)

If you have limited rods to use a good general rule is rough and dingy close, clear and calm far.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks Sharker - that was very informative!


----------



## POWER FISHERMAN (Aug 19, 2008)

Casting can work for the smaller blacktips and sometimes larger sharks say 100 lbs. But there are a lot of really larger sharks if you are willing to kayak your bait out. Here is a little article on shark bait deployment: SHARK BAIT PLACEMENT. Best of luck out there and hope you get some nice ones. 

Deaver


----------

